# Smoking your CCs in public (US Guys)



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I still haven't made a my 1st purchase, but with it being winter (and getting cold out) the odds are higher that I would take a cigar to a cigar lounge to smoke it. Got me to thinking about the Protocal when toting a CC in public in the US. Do you keep the band on? And if asked "what ya smoking", do you reveal its a CC or discreetly mention the brand without details?

Interested in hearing the general consensus.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

No one should really care. Keep the band on and be proud of it. 
Pretty sure unless you are carrying 20 boxes into the customs office no one will give u a problem. 
Worse case say its a fake


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I beg to differ. Remove the band and be quiet about it. The owner of a B&M can loose there tobacco license if someone is caught smoking a cuban cigar on their premises. People keep forgetting that possessing a Cuban product on American soil is a serious crime. Not going to be a big deal to you, but to the owner of a B&M who could loose their livlihood because you just have to have a Cuban, it is a very big deal. All it takes is one pissed off customer making a phone call.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I beg to differ. Remove the band and be quiet about it. The owner of a B&M can loose there tobacco license if someone is caught smoking a cuban cigar on their premises. People keep forgetting that possessing a Cuban product on American soil is a serious crime. Not going to be a big deal to you, but to the owner of a B&M who could loose their livlihood because you just have to have a Cuban, it is a very big deal. All it takes is one pissed off customer making a phone call.


Ima be straight up honest, and tell you now that I really have no idea on the subject, but this doesn't seem right... I wouldn't say to wave it all over, but this seems ridiculous...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ken
Use common sense.
I have never had a problem, but that doesn't mean there could not be.
Heck, when I visit my favorite B&M, I usually gift the owner something special.
It has resulted in them calling and holding for me, certain HTF inventory NC's.
Every year there is a box of Sharks with my name on them...


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Is it important that you have other know you are smoking a Cuban? If not, just remove the band. If so, talk to the B&M owner before firing up that puppy.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Ima be straight up honest, and tell you now that I really have no idea on the subject, but this doesn't seem right... I wouldn't say to wave it all over, but this seems ridiculous...


I'm by no means a goody to shoes, but I'm about 3-4 months away from opening my own shop and I'm not about to lose my licenses because someone wants to show off their cuban cigar. Just like playing poker for money at a shop. It's illegal and the owner can lose their license and be arrested. I love customers, but if it comes down to my business or your enjoyment of a Cuban cigar you lose every time.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

It seems fairly obvious to me that the successful circumvention of the law requires a certain amount of discretion...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

If I'm visiting a B&M, it's usually with a friend. We're usually chatting away and the cigar does not get my undivided attention. Therefore I just buy a smoke there and that's what I have. I have brought a cuban smoke with me before, but I remove the band.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thought this topic might create an interesting discussion...thanks all for contributing.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I usually leave the band on. Most that ask, if they ask and that doesn't happen all that often, what I'm smoking I give them the "brand". The B&M I frequent the most has a solid owner and I have bought enough from him that he doesn't mind me bringing in outside cigars.

As far as losing your business license because a customer brought in a Havana...I don't think so.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

*Smoking your CCs in public!??*

When I'm out in public smoke'n CC's I make sure I have me cardboard vest on that reads!..

" Look at Me!...I'm Smoke'n Cuban Cigars!"

:smoke2:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Ken
> Use common sense.
> I have never had a problem, but that doesn't mean there could not be.
> Heck, when I visit my favorite B&M, I usually gift the owner something special...


^THIS^

Common sense works every time. Where I smoke is by no means a mom & pop shop, they have multiple locations and a big internet business.. We've never had any issues and they've always appreciated my gifts.

While possessing CC's is a crime, I really wouldn't worry about the Feds doing surveillance and ultimately flipping out of trees to bust you smoking a stogie. Common sense is one thing, but don't let it morph into paranoia.

If your B&M had a reputation for selling illegal goods, that would be a different story. IMO, any B&M that makes a scene over this would cause me to question why they're so paranoid. Paranoia from them would cause me to find a new B&M.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

piperdown said:


> I usually leave the band on. Most that ask, if they ask and that doesn't happen all that often, what I'm smoking I give them the "brand". The B&M I frequent the most has a solid owner and I have bought enough from him that he doesn't mind me bringing in outside cigars.
> 
> As far as losing your business license because a customer brought in a Havana...I don't think so.


So you've gone through the licensing process? You've filled out the forms and submitted them. In order to get my business and tobacco license in Virginia, I submit to a criminal background check. Allowing someone to knowingly smoke something illegal in my shop is a crime and a violation of my licensing. Thus my license can be revoked. Your shop owner might not care, I on the other hand know that the popo in my area send in underage buyers, etc. just looking to bust some idiot. Me, I'm not losing my license so some show off can throw around a Cuban to impress his friends.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Ask the owner of the shop what his preference is. Be polite, and as Al suggests, bring something for him.

And always buy a decent cigar from his inventory.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

capttrips said:


> So you've gone through the licensing process? You've filled out the forms and submitted them. In order to get my business and tobacco license in Virginia, I submit to a criminal background check. Allowing someone to knowingly smoke something illegal in my shop is a crime and a violation of my licensing. Thus my license can be revoked. Your shop owner might not care, I on the other hand know that the popo in my area send in underage buyers, etc. just looking to bust some idiot. Me, I'm not losing my license so some show off can throw around a Cuban to impress his friends.


Your shop, your rules. Simple as that.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

The question comes more from curiousity than anything as the hand full of CCs I've smoked in my time have either been at home or in a country where they were legal. I recently smoked in a cigar lounge and it got me to thinking about how this should work in a cigar lounge that allows you to bring in outside sticks and also got me to thinking about smoking a CC just out in about. 

I'm not much of social smoker as I smoke 99% of the time in my garage alone (or in the back yard with nicer weather) so I don't care much about the band being seen/noticed or have a need for people to "know what I smoke" as I do my smoking in private. 

Now in my private smoking, I prefer to leave the band on until the burn line gets close to it as this has become my habit and reaching the band is my indicator that my cigar is 2/3rds done. No big deal for me to remove a band but my custom is to leave it on.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

capttrips said:


> ...Allowing someone to *knowingly *smoke something illegal in my shop is a crime and a violation of my licensing. Thus my license can be revoked...


True statement.
If you _knowingly_ allow it to happen.

I don't even know what I know!
We can all learn from a hero of mine...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

If the band comes off easily I will remove it before entering a shop. If it is stuck I leave it on so as not to tear my wrapper. If a shop owner/employee ever raised a stink about it I would simply do as they ask concerning it. As said earlier, it is always just best to ask the store their policy on such things and then to respect it. Luckily around here they don't care.

As far as licensing goes, don't know the ins and outs. I do know that no one in any official capacity (LEO, HLS, FBI, CIA, etc.) is going to bother the smoker for smoking a Cuban cigar.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Your shop, your rules. Simple as that.


Good enough.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ky70 said:


> I still haven't made a my 1st purchase, but with it being winter (and getting cold out) the odds are higher that I would take a cigar to a cigar lounge to smoke it. Got me to thinking about the Protocal when toting a CC in public in the US. Do you keep the band on? And if asked "what ya smoking", do you reveal its a CC or discreetly mention the brand without details?
> 
> Interested in hearing the general consensus.


When smoking at a B&M i buy a stick or two gift them and smoke a C.C. If i am asked what it is i proudly mention that it is Cuban. This usually leads to great conversation by those that are knowledgeable. A B&M we frequent in Lagrange N.Y has a girl that works there she has commented. I heard Cuba is the poorest country in the United States. Really you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a good topic. I don't smoke much in lounges but have wondered about ccs in public. I've always wondered what would happen if they were discovered while a leo was searching a vehicle. I've never been searched before but have thought about this while driving around with a stuffed herfador.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

As far as i know, It's not illegal to possess or smoke a pre embargo stick. I highly doubt any authoritative figure will take the time ( or even know how to go about) dating a Cuban band. 

With that being said, when I fly with CCs, I typically remove bands. I'd rather not go thru the headache of having to deal with any such issues.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

If I owned the shop I would probably prefer that you smoked a cigar from my store, or at least purchased a cigar from me. If you are a regular customer that is a different story. But as capttrips says, you might be putting the store in jepardy so it's best to remove the band. You never know, someone at the lounge might decide to take exception to a perceived "showoff". Not that I think you would be showing off, but you can never tell how some person will react. Discretion and courtesy are your friends.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When smoking at a B&M i buy a stick or two gift them and smoke a C.C. If i am asked what it is i proudly mention that it is Cuban. This usually leads to great conversation by those that are knowledgeable. A B&M we frequent in Lagrange N.Y has a girl that works there she has commented. I heard Cuba is the poorest country in the United States. Really you can't make this stuff up.


Cuba is the poorest country in the USA? Who knew? And here I was thinking that honor went to Churubusco in Upstate NY. 'Busco must be moving up in the world.........Hehe


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive smoked cubans at my local place but I dont show off or try to make it known. I dont see why it would be a big deal but if you are worried it wouldnt hurt to ask the owner/manager.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Ky70 said:


> The question comes more from curiousity than anything as the hand full of CCs I've smoked in my time have either been at home or in a *country where they were legal*.


Not to piss in your corn flakes, but even though the cigars themselves may be legal in other countries, you (I assume as a US citizen) are not legally allowed to smoke them no matter where you are.

But as to your original question. I just do whatever I do and no one gives me a hard time. That said, I do tend to share the wealth with the worker bees if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Not to piss in your corn flakes, but even though the cigars themselves may be legal in other countries, you (I assume as a US citizen) are not legally allowed to smoke them no matter where you are.


Nah, no piss at all as I knew/know this. But my statement as written still stands as Cuban cigars were/are legal in the country I was in...even if it's illegal for me as a US citizen. But I certainly wasnt concerned about smoking a Cuban cigar at a LCDH or on my resort balcony...or at home


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

capttrips said:


> So you've gone through the licensing process? You've filled out the forms and submitted them. In order to get my business and tobacco license in Virginia, I submit to a criminal background check. Allowing someone to knowingly smoke something illegal in my shop is a crime and a violation of my licensing. Thus my license can be revoked. Your shop owner might not care, I on the other hand know that the popo in my area send in underage buyers, etc. just looking to bust some idiot. Me, I'm not losing my license so some show off can throw around a Cuban to impress his friends.


As Bob said, your shop, your rules. However, _legally_ speaking you _likely_ wouldn't have any problem whatsoever if someone was caught smoking a Cuban cigar in your shop (that they brought from home). _Realistically_ speaking you _would not_ have any problem whatsoever if someone was caught smoking a Cuban cigar in your shop (that they brought from home). Anyway, if you do get in trouble one day for this, shoot me a PM!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

If you're smoking a Partigas, Bolivar, H.Upmann, El Rey Del Mundo, etc., or even A Cohiba, just say what it is. There is a US version of basically every CC ever made, so most will just think you are smoking a NC... :smoke:

I even showed a cigar to a guy once, Parti Short, and because the bands look the same, he just assumed it was NC. really, no harm should come if this...


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> If you're smoking a Partigas, Bolivar, H.Upmann, El Rey Del Mundo, etc., or even A Cohiba, just say what it is. There is a US version of basically every CC ever made, so most will just think you are smoking a NC... :smoke:
> 
> I even showed a cigar to a guy once, Parti Short, and because the bands look the same, he just assumed it was NC. really, no harm should come if this...


+1


bpegler said:


> Ask the owner of the shop what his preference is. Be polite, and as Al suggests, bring something for him.
> 
> And always buy a decent cigar from his inventory.


another +1



asmartbull said:


> Ken
> Use common sense.
> ...


Another +1. I've never smoked a Cuban in my lounge. Because they dont allow smoking something you bought elsewhere, even if you spend money with them while there. But if they allowed it, I feel a combination of the advice above would serve me well.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> A B&M we frequent in Lagrange N.Y has a girl that works there she has commented. I heard Cuba is the poorest country in the United States. Really you can't make this stuff up.


She doesnt know what she's talking about. Nicaragua is the poorest country in the United States (I mean United States and Random Countries)! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice to read about this subject since I've always wondered about this. When my buddy and I go to a lounge we have always smoked the lounge cigars to support their business. Good to know I wasn't the only who's thought about this question.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I take my bands off out of respect for the establishment. I have no local [email protected]'s or cigar lounges so when I smoke indoors I am always smoking in foreign territory. That being said, I have been known to gift ccs to many folks behind the register of these establishments. The only place I have blatantly encountered the owner of a US establishment delving out ccs was in Florida. They were tossing around Monte 2s like we were in havana. Yes they were legit...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

...I can't tell you the number of times I've been made aware of outright uniformed personnel, law enforcement and otherwise who've proudly displayed their Cohiba bands in public and so on. As far as inside the B&M I've seen Habanos smoked there with no complaint or concern from the owner - dozens of times. As far as their known illegality, I was listening to a "renowned right-wing" radio talk show host talking about driving back to the States from Canada - his trunk containing unhidden Havanas. He had to go through those customs - he showed and told the agent what he had - and the agent said, "Oh, okay" and waived him through! The talk show host was telling this story BECAUSE THEY'RE SUPPOSED TO BE ILLEGAL...yet HE was able to come through with no hassle. For those afraid of the possibility of those types we in law enforcement refer to as "Gomer Fifes", all eager beaver to shakily fiddle for their gear; "lemme get ma' bullet!" types in trying to "do their job" clumsily and in all the wrong places...I really don't think you've got THAT much to worry about. I appreciate your respect or fear of the law, etc., etc. but I privately suspect that they'll be running the risk of so many big named, high powered, and RICH folks who take it for granted that they and their own niche can enjoy what they want, anytime they want without any hassle, and the snowball effect of "jacking them up" until it's just left alone altogether. Yes it is definite favoritism, and if seems to be an umbrella for the rest of us "peasants". My .03 cents


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

MarkC said:


> It seems fairly obvious to me that the successful circumvention of the law requires a certain amount of discretion...


Discretion is the better part of valor. Keep it quiet and there won't be any problems. To use another saying, the nail that sticks out gets hammered down.


----------

